

Ask YC: advice for a young programmer living in Africa - pystar

I am a web programmer living in Africa(Nigeria) and i will like to have some advice on anything that can help me imporve on my art(i.e. programming) and any other thing that may help, note: I only use open source software, e.g python,linux and mysql
======
goofygrin
Not advice for improving your craft, but advice for life:

Move away from Nigeria. I know it's your home but it is a hostile environment
for economic success. Heck it's a hostile place to live for a multitude of
reasons (of which I am sure you are very familiar with).

When I lived in south america, I went to school with a couple kids who's
family worked at the Nigerian embassy. They flat out refused to move back to
Nigeria. They spent the vast majority of their effort securing visas to the
US. I recommend you do the same (or to South Africa or the EU somewhere).

